# Bcy B55?



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes. Safe for any bow


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

It is fine for old bows but its not all BCY sells. If you want even more stretch and elasticity you can use their B-500. Both are polyester.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

I like b55 less break in and less stretch/creep


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

RayzorBowstring said:


> Is Bcy b55 acceptable for an old recurve.


I wouldn't use it.



> B55 Bowstring, 100% polyester similar to Dacron but with better durability and *very low stretch*.





LBR said:


> If you want even more stretch and elasticity you can use their B-500


Better.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Its only low stretch compared to B-50. Not in the same class as the hmpe materials.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

LBR said:


> Its only low stretch compared to B-50


How long is a piece of string? :wink:

I still wouldn't use it on a old bow.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Like LBR sed, B-55 is polyester just like B-50 or B-500. It is just fine for vintage recurves that are not compatible with the "modern" HMPE Fast Flight type materials. I'm using it, no problems. And it is as advertised, less stretch, less creep. and what I like is that the bow doesn't feel like its strung with a bungee cord. Its good stuff.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Bender said:


> And it is as advertised, less stretch, less creep..


Not on bcy's site. My quote is from there.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm. Yer right. went back and looked. They do claim the low stretch, and my experience backs that. They don't advertise less creep. But I must say that once I get a B-55 made, I only have to screw with the brace height one time. Shoot it in maybe 25 shots, recheck and reset brace and its done. Not seeing a bunch of long term creep like I would see with B-50. But then again I am now prestretching my strings before putting them into use. And I wasn't doing that back when I was using B-50. That could be what's going there.

But I must ask why not use the B-55 on a vintage bow? The polyester that B-50, B-500 and B-55 IS a totally different critter than the HMPE materials. Although the B-55 is less stretch than the old B-50, it still has considerably more stretch than HMPE. 

Now the one I will NOT do is use HMPE on a vintage bow. Yes there are many who say that if you pad out the end loops you can use HMPE on old bows. But after having personally blown the limb tips off a vintage bow back when I knew no better, I'm just not gonna do it.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Bender said:


> But I must ask why not use the B-55 on a vintage bow?


Recommendation, that is all. That's why I recommend B50, not because other materials will cause a failure, its just a safer bet that nothing will go wrong and the string material doesn't get blamed as easy. Failures can happen anytime regardless of the string material.



Bender said:


> But then again I am now prestretching my strings before putting them into use. And I wasn't doing that back when I was using B-50. That could be what's going there.


How a string is made is most important. Prestretching has been a huge factor in keeping peep sights rotated correctly on compounds independent of the string material, logical when you think about it. I personally think the material choice and especially stretch has been given more credit than it deserves in these issues. Low waste, consistent batches, consistent strength, coloring, etc, is more important to making good strings both from the makers point of view and the customers too.



Bender said:


> But after having personally blown the limb tips off a vintage bow back when I knew no better, I'm just not gonna do it.


Same here.


----------



## RayzorBowstring (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like I should be fine from what most of you guys say. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayzorBowstring (Mar 9, 2012)

Flemish twist or normal twist as I would a compound string????? I'm sure the answer to this will be all over, but thanks for the input.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Either one will work fine. Flemish is usually quieter and more adjustable, endless shoots in quicker--especially if you don't pre-stretch. Equally well made its 6 of one and a half dozen of the other. The most argument between the two normally comes from someone who isn't good at making one or the other.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

LBR said:


> Either one will work fine. Flemish is usually quieter and more adjustable, endless shoots in quicker--especially if you don't pre-stretch. Equally well made its 6 of one and a half dozen of the other. The most argument between the two normally comes from someone who isn't good at making one or the other.


Same experience...


----------



## RayzorBowstring (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for all the advice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

